# Co2 set up ( I need help )



## ScottD (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey guys this planted tank tank is overwhelming me a bit . I have a 60gal cubed tank . I bought 2 24inch Aqua glow T5 lights for it . Planted with Anubis Java Fern Java Moss and Pygmy chain sword . Adding the lights has caused black bush algae . I am thinking after all my google searches that I am lacking CO2 . Bottoming out seems to be the term . Just wondering what type of CO2 set up I should use ?

Tank is 24*24*24
Lights (2) T5 with terra grow 10,000 set on a timer for 8hrs a day.
I have stopped for 3 weeks now adding any seachem flourish as I was dealing with hair algae.
Java fern is growing
Java moss is happy 
Anubis is growing but older leafs have algae
Pygmy chain sword is kinda growing kinda staying bright green and growing algae kinda weak leafs. Just put root tab ferts around it and cut the shoot lines as I was told this will help .


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

IMO your low light plants don't need the CO2 if you're only looking to combat algea. I had a similar setup and adding amano shrimp cleared it up quickly. You can dose with excel/metricide if you want something lower budget.


----------



## ScottD (Apr 18, 2014)

I have 6 Amano shrimp in there . I have a pair of BNP and about 15 1ich babies. I am hoping to grow a moss carpet at the front of the tank . I guess I was just thinking the black algae was from low CO2 during day light hours . I was thinking the high light was causing growth but bottoming out on CO2 . Definitely a huge learning curve. Wish there was someone that could stop by and give u a crash course. Thanks for your reply


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

My guess is your lighting is too strong.You can get more stem plants to help compete with the algae.Get as much blackbeard algae out as possible.It will not go away if you leave it.Do water changes,shorten time lights are on.You can get some floater plants as well.


----------

